# Help with identification?



## Jacquie (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello all! I am new to the forum. My husband used to have Tangs and has a good amount of knowledge. I am new to them but I am having a blast and I am addicted already. I have plans for a new bigger tank in the future to house bigger Tangs but for now I am starting out with a newly cycled 12 gal tank and I am starting with shellies as I know bigger tanks are needed for cichlids in general. 

I am obsessed with water chemistry and my tank is currently looking really good (chemistry wise).

After cycling I started with two Synodontis Petricolas (cutest guys ever and named after one flew over the cuckoos nest (Randle Patrick McMurphy and Chief Bromden!) and just some feeders (Buenos Aires Tetras) which I will take back to the store soon as they were just meant to help finish off my cycle (and have done their job).

So now I currently have:

2 Petricolas and just purchased last night:

2 small Brevis and
2 what the store called Altolamprologus Calvus but which I believe may NOT be due to the absence of spots. I think they might be Altolamprologus Sp. (aka Sumbu dwarfs).

Now on to my question:

Based on the pictures in my gallery (her name is Jane Ira Bloom), can anyone identify these guys? As I said above, I believe they may NOT be Calvus (as the store said - really good store but there was no sign on the tank, they were identified by an employee). Also, they were housed in a tank with the Brevis we bought. Over the last number of weeks while I was courting these guys, I was convinced they were the Altolamprologus Sp. variety (dwarf sumbus). Anyone?

Thanks everyone! 

Jacquie


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although there are no spots it looks like a black calvus.I see plants in your picture,and wonder what your pH is? Over a light colored substrate the true color of calvus will be hidden.They prefer darker substrates and a pH of 8+.


----------



## Jacquie (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks so much! 

The really green plant is fake, the one that isn't looking so great is a java fern, I am hoping it comes back. Ph is 7.8 but over the next few partial water changes I will be adding cichlid salt (slowly).

I have light substrate but a tall tank (so not a huge foot print) and tons of dark rocks throughout. 

These two guys are hanging out at the top of the tank. I thought they were shellies but perhaps not. I guess we will see over time how they adjust.

Thanks again!


----------

